# Das 1. Addon von HDRO



## KennyKiller (13. November 2007)

Hi,
Da ich schon gehört hab dass es ein Addon für HDRO geben soll für das man bezahlen muss, so wie BC, Ich weis nur das wahrscheinlich die Minen von Moria dazu kommen, habt ihr nähere Infos über Erscheinungsdatum und Inhalte?

Gruß von Belegaer

Doimli


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. November 2007)

Nähere Infos über Erscheinungsdatum und Inhalte gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## goofy1991 (14. November 2007)

Es wurde nur in einem Interview erwähnt, dass sie erstmal das Kapitel um den Hexenkönig von Angmar abschliessen wollen, bevor es weiter geht.


----------



## mantigore666 (14. November 2007)

zu dem thema könnte man ja mal "philosophieren"...  neue rasse und neue pferde durch hinzufügen von rohan vielleicht ? hätte was, ich will so ne schöne lederrüstung <g>

auf jeden fall erwarte ich einiges von einem bezahl-addon...  nachdem die kostenlosen erweiterungen schon fast soviel inhalt hatten, wie bei anderen games die kostenpflichtigen <g>


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. November 2007)

Ok Zeit für etwas Philosophie:

Für das erste Addon  wünsche ich mir eine Gebietserweiterung von Mittelerde von Ered Mithrin bis sagen wir zur Hälfte von Anórien, die Grenzen von Gondor können gerne bis Addon Nr.2 warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Im Gebiet können thematisch Lórien,Fangorn und Rohan behandelt werden, genug Stoff also. 
-Ich wünsche mir ebenfalls neue, schnellere Pferde aus Rohan, die Pferdeherren machen schließlich die besten. 
-Fürst Gwaihir und Kollegen könnte eine Adlerflugrute zu den größeren Ballungszentren einrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Da der Hexenmeister vorerst abgehakt ist könnte der Konflikt mit Saruman neues Thema werden, und da die Orks ab Buch 2 anfangen eine gewisse Persöhnlichkeit zu entwickeln (stichwort Streit zwischen den Orks Sarumans und der Orks aus Mordor) könnte man das MP deutlich überarbeiten...levelbare Monster und Fraktionen?? Das ganze natürlich so das die Gebiete MP-only sind, das es nicht zu Situationen à la Orks levelt friedlich neben Zwerg kommt...

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was auf uns zukommt.

Grüße


----------



## Targon124 (14. November 2007)

Ich würde mir für das erste kostenpflichtige Addon wünschen, dass man auch auf Saurons (meinetwegen auch Sarumans) Seite spielen kann. Wenn als Gebiet Isengard und Moria dazukommen, sehe ich da auch keinen konflikt mit dem Hintergrund, da in diesen Gebieten ja Orks herangezüchtet werden. 
Da es vor einigen Jahren mal eine Sammelkartenspiel namens 'Middle Earth' gab, in dem man auch auf der Seite Saurons spielen konnte, glaube ich auch nicht, dass Tolkien Enterprises grundsätzlich was dagegen hat, in die Rolle der Bösen zu schlüpfen. Ich denke mal, dass es nur hintergrundtechnisch nicht zum derzeitigen Content passt und es deshalb nicht eingebaut wurde.

Was die zusätzlichen Gebiete betrifft, die ich mir im Addon wünsche, stimme ich mit SARodiRIEL voll überein.
Bis es aber soweit ist, würde ich mir wünschen, dass mit kostenlosen Patches das Gebiet bis zum einsamen Berg und Smaug erweitert wird.




Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Dargrimm (14. November 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für das erste kostenpflichtige Addon wünschen, dass man auch auf Saurons (meinetwegen auch Sarumans) Seite spielen kann. Wenn als Gebiet Isengard und Moria dazukommen, sehe ich da auch keinen konflikt mit dem Hintergrund, da in diesen Gebieten ja Orks herangezüchtet werden.
> Da es vor einigen Jahren mal eine Sammelkartenspiel namens 'Middle Earth' gab, in dem man auch auf der Seite Saurons spielen konnte, glaube ich auch nicht, dass Tolkien Enterprises grundsätzlich was dagegen hat, in die Rolle der Bösen zu schlüpfen. Ich denke mal, dass es nur hintergrundtechnisch nicht zum derzeitigen Content passt und es deshalb nicht eingebaut wurde.
> 
> Was die zusätzlichen Gebiete betrifft, die ich mir im Addon wünsche, stimme ich mit SARodiRIEL voll überein.
> ...



Eine Böse Fraktion gibt es zum Beispiel auch bei Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2; den Strategiespielen von EA. Prinzipiell geht das also. Mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (14. November 2007)

Bitte nicht. PvP soll so wie es ist, auf ein Extra-Gebiete beschränkt sein. Die Beschränkung ist schon oft diskutiert worden und es ist dankenswerterweise keine Änderung in Sicht.

Wer PvP will kann das in den Öden machen, aber nicht in normalen Questgebieten.


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2007)

Ich vermute, dass mit dem Bezahl-Addon eine Erhöhung des Levelcaps auf 60 erfolgt, somit wird es wahrscheinlich auch möglich sein, sein Monster zu leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (14. November 2007)

Ich erwarte vom einem bezahlten Addon ne neue Fraktion oder als monster von stufe 1 anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Höchstlevel erhöhung neue Gebiete, neue Reittiere(vielleicht nicht nur neue Pferde sondern sowas wie bei wow für jede(oder meisten zumindest) Rasse eine Art vom Reittier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und wenn es die Urughai doch als "spielbare" Fraktion erscheint dann wäre für sie dieses fliegender Mount geignet wäre wahnsinnig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber egal dass Addon kommt sowieso nicht bald also können nur abwarten und das beste hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (14. November 2007)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Eine Böse Fraktion gibt es zum Beispiel auch bei Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2; den Strategiespielen von EA. Prinzipiell geht das also. Mal abwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja hab das Spiel auch, und es gibt dort auch die Bösen.
Ich fänds gut wenn man so wie bei WOW Horde spielen könnte , aber das wird so massig Arbeit: doppelt soviele Gebiete, alle quests neu, neue Hauptstädte...  Naja und ich denke solche die richte MP machen, werden sich vllt nicht so freuen dass es ne neue Fraktion gibt und dann würde ja auch gröstenteils die Shcicksalspunkte wegfallen(die ich eigentlich Unnötig finde), was ich mir lustig vorstelle ist Hounsing bei den Orks^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was man allerdings sch bei den kostenlosen Addons bringen könnte: Von einem Stallmeister kann man zb. von Bree anch Estelidn ohne Zwischenstop reisen...


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2007)

Als Monster mit Level 1 anzufangen ist nicht umsetzbar, da die Gebiete dafür fehlen.
Außerdem wurde von den Entwicklern bereits erwähnt, dass sei derzeit keine anderen Reittiere außer den Pferden planen.

Und "Urughai":
Meinst du die "Uruk Hai"? Selbst wenn, die mit diesem "fliegenden Mounts" sind die Nazgul - die Ringgeister - man wird sie also niemals spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (14. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Ja hab das Spiel auch, und es gibt dort auch die Bösen.
> Ich fänds gut wenn man so wie bei WOW Horde spielen könnte , aber das wird so massig Arbeit: doppelt soviele Gebiete, alle quests neu, neue Hauptstädte...  Naja und ich denke solche die richte MP machen, werden sich vllt nicht so freuen dass es ne neue Fraktion gibt und dann würde ja auch gröstenteils die Shcicksalspunkte wegfallen(die ich eigentlich Unnötig finde), was ich mir lustig vorstelle ist Hounsing bei den Orks^^
> 
> 
> ...


p.s.  Flozwo hat auf mein Thema geantwortet *stolz sein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ups sollte eigentlich editieren werden^^


----------



## maggus (15. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Als Monster mit Level 1 anzufangen ist nicht umsetzbar, da die Gebiete dafür fehlen.
> Außerdem wurde von den Entwicklern bereits erwähnt, dass sei derzeit keine anderen Reittiere außer den Pferden planen.



Es gibt aber durchaus Spekulationen im Netz, dass die Monster im Rahmen eines Addons eine eigene Starter-Zone bekommen, in der sie sich - von den Spielern abgeschirmt - auf die Schlacht vorbereiten können. Von dort aus gehts dann per Port auf eines der Schlachtfelder.
Wenn das wahr wird, dann freue ich mich, denn bisher war PvMP nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Cordesh (15. November 2007)

Horde schrieb:


> neue Reittiere(vielleicht nicht nur neue Pferde sondern sowas wie bei wow für jede(oder meisten zumindest) Rasse eine Art vom Reittier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix für Ungut, aber dir ist schon klar das wir uns in Mittelerde befinden und da nicht irgendwie neue Reittiere hinzugefügt werden können?


----------



## Targon124 (15. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Als Monster mit Level 1 anzufangen ist nicht umsetzbar, da die Gebiete dafür fehlen....



Das stimmt. Im Moment fehlen sie noch. Aber es kommen ja neue Gebiete hinzu. Ich könnte mir z.B. Isengard sehr gut als Startgebiet vorstellen. Denn immerhin gibt die Geschichte ja schon her, dass dort Uruk Hai gezüchtet werden. Auch Moria wäre denkbar. 

@Kerindor:
Das man nur noch PvP spielt, wenn man auch die Bösen spielen kann, sehe ich übrigens nicht so. Es gibt ja viele andere Spiele, die gezeigt haben, dass man auch unterschiedliche Fraktionen spielen kann, ohne sich permanent bekämpfen zu müssen. Als Beispiel sei hier nur WoW genannt. Das Spiel hat auch zwei verfeindete Fraktionen. Trotzdem ist WoW ein klassisches PvE Spiel.


Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Avangus (15. November 2007)

Ich halte es für so gut wie ausgeschlossen dass schon im ersten Bezahl-Addon die dunkle Seite (Orks, Bilwisse etc.) als spielbare, d.h. levelbare Rasse ins Spiel kommt. Denkt doch mal nach wieviele neue Gebiete nötig wären um das Aufsteigen von Stufe 1 bis 50 zu ermöglichen. Das wäre fast eine Verdoppelung der aktuellen Spielwelt. Dazu noch neue Gebiete für die freien Völker. So eine riesiges Addon ist in absehbarer Zeit mit Sicherheit nicht zu stemmen. Ich bezweifle überhaupt dass Turbine ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielt dass Spiel dahingehend zu erweitern. Ein Argument der Entwickler wieso sie sich dagegen entschieden hatten war doch immer dass zu wenig kultureller Hintergrund von Seiten Tolkiens existiert um überhaupt eine vernünftiges Szenario für Orks und Konsorten zu entwicklen. 

Vielmehr glaube ich dass Turbine sich hauptsächlich auf die freien Völker konzentriert und Mittelerde entsprechend der Handlung im Buch erweitert. D. h. wir werden wohl Moria bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einige Gebiete östlich des Nebelgebirges, wie z.B. das Schattenbachtal, Lorien, Teile des Düsterwaldes und Teile des Flusses Anduin. Dass Rohan schon im der ersten Bezahlerweiterung erscheint kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es handlungsmäßig bis dahin noch ein ganz schönes Stück ist. 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass Dol Guldur eine Rolle spielt, mal abwarten....
Woran ich aber glaube ist, dass die PvM-Spieler ein neues Gebiet bekommen, da sich ja der Schwerpunkt der Handlung jetzt nach Osten verlagert wäre es durchaus logisch wenn dieser Aspekt des Spiels "mitwandert". Aber wie gesagt, alles Spekulationen....


----------



## Norei (15. November 2007)

Für mich ist die Sache eigentlich relativ klar. Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten besteht nämlich eigentlich aus zwei Büchern. Damit wäre mein persönlicher Tipp für den Fahrplan:
2008 Moria
2009 Isengart
2010 Rohan
2011 Minas Tirith
2012 Mount Doom

2013 HdRO 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (15. November 2007)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber dir ist schon klar das wir uns in Mittelerde befinden und da nicht irgendwie neue Reittiere hinzugefügt werden können?



klar, pferde sind nun mal pferde...  aber auch da gibts unterschiedliche rassen...  und auch wenn ich mein fest-pony hübsch finde, wäre es doch nicht in der lage, eine schlachtrüstung zu tragen.
ausserdem reiten orks z.b. auch warge...  ich denke mal, das sich auch in den büchern irgendwo noch ein "gutes mount" versteckt  ;-)
das "grösste problem" ist meiner meinung nach, das herr tolkien zuviel zeit hatte und einen gegenpol zu dem stress seiner zeit setzen wollte, sonst hätte sich frodo auf ein pony geschwungen und sich nicht seine kleinen hacken abgelaufen...
wenn man ganz pingelig sein will, dürften eh nur menschen reiten : hobbits verlassen eh kaum das auenland, da würde ein esels- oder ochsenkarren dicke ausreichen, zwerge reiten eh nicht und elben könnten - zumindest in den wäldern gar nix mit pferden anfangen.  aber es ist fantasy und auch wenn der rahmen eng gesteckt ist, bleibt noch einiges an spielraum  :-)

ich würde mir von einem bezahladdon auch mehr spielbare charakterplätze wünschen, 5 sind mir zu wenig <fg>  vor allem wenn vielleicht mal ne neue rasse hinzukommt.


----------



## der_era (15. November 2007)

Och, ich finde die derzeit spielbaren Rassen ausreichen, klar WoW hat mehr, aber ich denke für das erste bezahl-Add-On von LOTRO wäre eine komplett neue Rasse zu früh. Zu mal auch da neue Gebiete kommen müssen in denen die "Neuen" sinnvoll eingebrahct werden müssen. Fürs neue Add-On wünsche ich mir zb. neues Sessionplay, Als Olifanten-Reiter oder vllt sogar als Ent?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine neue Klasse fürs MP wäre sinnvoll, und vieleicht sogar Nötig, aber auch da gäbe es noch Zeit. Was ich mir ebefalls Wünschen würde wäre das man vom Pferd aus kämpfen kann, oder vllt sein Pferd durch Rüstung verstärken kann.

Greetz


----------



## Kerindor (15. November 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Das man nur noch PvP spielt, wenn man auch die Bösen spielen kann, sehe ich übrigens nicht so. Es gibt ja viele andere Spiele, die gezeigt haben, dass man auch unterschiedliche Fraktionen spielen kann, ohne sich permanent bekämpfen zu müssen. Als Beispiel sei hier nur WoW genannt. Das Spiel hat auch zwei verfeindete Fraktionen. Trotzdem ist WoW ein klassisches PvE Spiel.
> Gruß
> Targon124



WoW ist was anderes, deswegen spiele ich das ja auch nicht. Wenn ich durch Moria oder Isengard wandere, dann erwarte ich normale Gegner und keine Horde getarnter Wargspieler. Wenn Spieler unbedingt PvP spielen wollen, dann in abgetrennten Gebieten wie den Öden und nicht spiel/questrelevante Gebiete. 
Wenn ich damit rechnen müsste von Spielern in Isengard überfallen werden zu können, wäre das schon ein Grund das Gebiet zu meiden.
Mein Spielinteresse liegt im Miteinander und nicht darin mich mit anderen Spielern zu messen.

hrdo ist kein wow und das ist gut so.


----------



## Avangus (15. November 2007)

Norei schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Sache eigentlich relativ klar. Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten besteht nämlich eigentlich aus zwei Büchern. Damit wäre mein persönlicher Tipp für den Fahrplan:
> 2008 Moria
> 2009 Isengart
> 2010 Rohan
> ...



Also 2008 lediglich Moria als neues Gebiet einzuführen wäre wohl ein bisschen wenig. Moria ist doch "nur" ein großes Höhlensystem und von einer kostenpflichtigen Erweiterung erwarte ich auf jeden Fall mehr als nur ein neues Gebiet. Ein Teil Rhovanions ist da mit Sicherheit noch dabei. Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass Moria schon vor dem Addon im Rahmen eines der nächsten Content-Patches eingeführt wird.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. November 2007)

Ich sehe Moria auch "nur" als einen großen Dungeon, und nicht als Gebietserweiterung. Moria kommt sicher als Content-Patch.


----------



## Kalvasflam (15. November 2007)

Für eine Addon würde ich mir vor allem eines wünschen: ein vernünftiges PvP-System, klassisch mit PvP und PvE-Servern. 

Ich persönlich würde kein MMORPG ohne PvP-System spielen wollen. Sollte bei LotRO eines eingeführt werden, würde ich mir aber sofort ein Abo holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (15. November 2007)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich sehe Moria auch "nur" als einen großen Dungeon, und nicht als Gebietserweiterung. Moria kommt sicher als Content-Patch.



Zu Moria gehört weit mehr dazu, als nur die Höhlensysteme. Es gibt mehrere Zugänge, und der unterirdische Bereich ist sicherlich in mehrere Zonen geteilt. Ausserdem gibt es verschiedene Landschaften an den Zugängen, und auch die Berge überhalb der Minen können teilweise berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Avangus (15. November 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Zu Moria gehört weit mehr dazu, als nur die Höhlensysteme. Es gibt mehrere Zugänge, und der unterirdische Bereich ist sicherlich in mehrere Zonen geteilt. Ausserdem gibt es verschiedene Landschaften an den Zugängen, und auch die Berge überhalb der Minen können teilweise berücksichtigt werden.



Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Kauf-Addon nicht noch einiges mehr an Gebieten beinhalten soll. Die epische Handlung muss ja schließlich weitergehen, was nahelegt dass Lothlorien, wohin es die Gefährten ja nach Moria hinverschlägt, enthalten sein wird. 

So groß die Minen von Moria auch sein mögen, umfangreicher als große Gebiete wie Angmar oder die Nordhöhen sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich kann mir eher vorstellen dass bestimmte Bereiche Morias in Form von Instanzen integriert werden.


----------



## Frigobert (15. November 2007)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich sehe Moria auch "nur" als einen großen Dungeon, und nicht als Gebietserweiterung. Moria kommt sicher als Content-Patch.



Ich denke mal, Moria ist nur als Oberbegriff zu sehen. Dazu zählen könnte man auch die Gebiete, die dahinter liegen, wie z.B. Seestadt, der einsame Berg, usw


----------



## AntoniusPius (15. November 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Moria ist nur als Oberbegriff zu sehen. Dazu zählen könnte man auch die Gebiete, die dahinter liegen, wie z.B. Seestadt, der einsame Berg, usw




Rhovanion wär für mich das geilste Bezahl AddOn.
Der Hobbit ist mir wichtiger als HdR.


Wenn Turbine andere Reittiere als Pferde einführen würde wären sie wahrscheinlich mit einem Schlag den Kern der Community los. (Tolkien Fans)


----------



## Thunderstorm (15. November 2007)

Also ich bin total dagegen,dass man fraktionen wie bei wow einführt. Haben doch die entwickler gesagt sie wollen sich ans Buch halten und da erfährt man nicht viel über Orks also nur im PvMP und wer unbedingt 2 verfeindete Fraktionen haben will soll zu WoW und noch mehr dann halt zu WAR. Ich hab kb das dann so ne sch*** community wie bei WoW entsteht mit dem du kiddy ally oder so


----------



## Leigh (15. November 2007)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Für eine Addon würde ich mir vor allem eines wünschen: ein vernünftiges PvP-System, klassisch mit PvP und PvE-Servern.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde kein MMORPG ohne PvP-System spielen wollen. Sollte bei LotRO eines eingeführt werden, würde ich mir aber sofort ein Abo holen
> 
> ...


Das wäre das absolut schlimmste, was sie tun könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Husch, husch, geh WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon124 (16. November 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Das wäre das absolut schlimmste, was sie tun könnten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sehe ich aber völlig anders.
PvE Server haben wir ja schon. 
Wenn beide Fraktionen spielbar werden sollten, ist es nur logisch auch einen PvP Server anzubieten. Man braucht ja nicht darauf zu spielen, wenn man es nicht will.



Gruß
Targon124


----------



## mantigore666 (16. November 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber völlig anders.
> PvE Server haben wir ja schon.
> Wenn beide Fraktionen spielbar werden sollten, ist es nur logisch auch einen PvP Server anzubieten. Man braucht ja nicht darauf zu spielen, wenn man es nicht will.
> Gruß
> Targon124




nu ja, ob mans nun mag oder nicht...  turbine hat dem "echten" pvp klar eine absage erteilt...  und denkt dran, das sie die lizenz nur unter bestimmten auflagen bekommen haben...  ergo kann pvp erst mit "hdro 2" eingeführt werden <g>

mir persönlich geht pvp auch nicht ab - wohl aber schöne schlachten MIT anderen spielern gegen "böse npc".

es gibt so viele schöne pvp-lastige onlinespiele, lasst uns doch mal ein reines pve-spiel  ;-)


----------



## Nillonde (16. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> nu ja, ob mans nun mag oder nicht...  turbine hat dem "echten" pvp klar eine absage erteilt...  und denkt dran, das sie die lizenz nur unter bestimmten auflagen bekommen haben...  ergo kann pvp erst mit "hdro 2" eingeführt werden <g>
> 
> mir persönlich geht pvp auch nicht ab - wohl aber schöne schlachten MIT anderen spielern gegen "böse npc".
> 
> es gibt so viele schöne pvp-lastige onlinespiele, lasst uns doch mal ein reines pve-spiel  ;-)



/signed

Wer auf PvP steht soll GW Factions spielen. Kostet nicht mal monatliche Gebühren.
Ich kann PvP auch nichts abgewinnen und mir kanns ruhig gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## maggus (16. November 2007)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Rhovanion wär für mich das geilste Bezahl AddOn.
> Der Hobbit ist mir wichtiger als HdR.
> Wenn Turbine andere Reittiere als Pferde einführen würde wären sie wahrscheinlich mit einem Schlag den Kern der Community los. (Tolkien Fans)



Also Rhovanion wär echt mal geil. Ich würd gern den Einsamen Berg mal auskundschaften.

Nun zu den Tolkien Fans: Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel relativ viele Abonennten hat, die Hardcore Tolkien Fans sind. Die sind nämlich überhaupt nicht angetan von HdRO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (16. November 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Also Rhovanion wär echt mal geil. Ich würd gern den Einsamen Berg mal auskundschaften.
> 
> Nun zu den Tolkien Fans: Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel relativ viele Abonennten hat, die Hardcore Tolkien Fans sind. Die sind nämlich überhaupt nicht angetan von HdRO.
> 
> ...



ein HARDCORE-tolkienese kämmt sich eh nur den ganzen tag die füsse und verlässt seine siedlung nicht <fg>

ich denke turbine hat es gut hingekriegt bisher, auch solche leute zu bedienen, die die bücher nicht auswendig kennen oder diejenigen, die wissen wollen, wies "ausserhalb" der gefährtenreise aussieht :-)


----------



## Targon124 (16. November 2007)

@ Mintigore666 & Nillonde
Ihr beide tut ja so, als ob ich entscheiden würde, ob es in HdR PvP geben wird, oder nicht. 
Ich habe lediglich spekuliert, was alles kommen könnte und in welche Richtung sich das Spiel entwickeln könnte.

Nach meinen Infos hat sich Turbine übrigens nie gegen PvP entschieden. Alles was ich hörte, war ein Interview mit J.S. in dem gesagt wurde, dass momentan aufgrund der Lizenz keine PvP möglich ist. Ob in Zukunft PvP möglich ist, wurde nicht gesagt.

Ich bin übrigens auch ein PvE Spieler und konnte dem PvP in MMORPGs bisher nicht viel abgewinnen. 
Trotzdem verurteile ich es nicht, sondern finde es gut, wenn sich Turbine bemüht, das Spiel für möglichst viele Spieler interessant zu gestalten. Denn je mehr Spieler es gibt, desto länger werden dem Spiel neue Inhalte hinzugefügt werden.

@Maggus
Ich sebst bezeichne mich zwar nicht als Hardcore Fan, jedoch als sehr großen Fan. Einen Freund von mir, kann man jedoch wirklich als Hardcore Fan bezeichenen. Er liest die Bücher Herr der Ringe, Hobbit und Silmarillion regelmäßig (ich glaube er ist jetzt beim 7. oder 8. durchgang) durch. Er ist von HdRO mehr als nur begeistert, da Mittelerde seiner (und auch meiner) Meinung nach sehr sehr gut umgesetzt wurde. Natürlich kann nicht alles 1 zu 1 umgesetzt werden, denn immerhin reden wir hier von einem Spiel, das ja auch noch spielbar sein soll.


Gruß
Targon124


----------



## mantigore666 (16. November 2007)

@targon124 : neeee, du entscheidest das nicht und wir auch nicht <g>  und du hast schon recht, genau so sagen sie es : aufgrund der lizenz ist es - derzeit - nicht möglich (die lizenz ändert sich aber nicht mehr), daher mein hinweis, das es frühestens mit hdro ZWEI eingeführt werden könnte ;-)

ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn turbine mehr spieler anlockt...  dann aber bitte auf reinen pvp-servern und reinen pve-servern...  aber ich seh es so : den pvp-freaks ist es doch im grunde gleich, womit sie sich die birne einhauen/lassen, daher ist counterstrike auch nach all den jahren immernoch ein thema...  und da gibts genügend alternativen, warum also unbedingt in hdro so etwas einführen ?


----------



## maggus (16. November 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> @Maggus
> Ich sebst bezeichne mich zwar nicht als Hardcore Fan, jedoch als sehr großen Fan. Einen Freund von mir, kann man jedoch wirklich als Hardcore Fan bezeichenen. Er liest die Bücher Herr der Ringe, Hobbit und Silmarillion regelmäßig (ich glaube er ist jetzt beim 7. oder 8. durchgang) durch. Er ist von HdRO mehr als nur begeistert, da Mittelerde seiner (und auch meiner) Meinung nach sehr sehr gut umgesetzt wurde. Natürlich kann nicht alles 1 zu 1 umgesetzt werden, denn immerhin reden wir hier von einem Spiel, das ja auch noch spielbar sein soll.



Das freut mich sehr. Ich selbst mag die Buchtrillogie gerne, und habe auch den Hobbit gelesen, aber dem Silmarillion kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Menschen, die alles und jedes kleinste Detail über Mittelerde wissen. 
Man liest nur immer in den Foren, dass die Hardcore Fans mit der Umsetzung nicht zufrieden sind.


----------



## Targon124 (16. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ....  und du hast schon recht, genau so sagen sie es : aufgrund der lizenz ist es - derzeit - nicht möglich (die lizenz ändert sich aber nicht mehr)...



Sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich ein und dieselbe Aussage verstanden werden kann. Ich hatte mit dem Wort "derzeit" immer verbunden, dass es sich auf die momentan spielware Welt bezieht und PvP mit erscheinen weiterer Länder durchaus möglich ist.
Du hast "derzeit" offensichtlich auf die aktuelle Version des Lizenzvertrages bezogen.

Alles spekulieren hilft nich weiter. Wir werden abwarten müssen, was sich Turbine für das Spiel noch alles ausdenkt.
Aber egal was sie machen werden, ich bin mir sicher, dass sie es gut machen. Denn immerhin haben sie bisher ihren Job ja auch prima gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Herr der Ringe zum (meiner Meinung nach) besten MMORPG gemacht, dass es zurzeit gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Kerindor (16. November 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich ein und dieselbe Aussage verstanden werden kann. Ich hatte mit dem Wort "derzeit" immer verbunden, dass es sich auf die momentan spielware Welt bezieht und PvP mit erscheinen weiterer Länder durchaus möglich ist.
> Du hast "derzeit" offensichtlich auf die aktuelle Version des Lizenzvertrages bezogen.



Er hat aber durchaus recht. Die Bestimmungen stammen von der Tolkien Gesellschaft und die werden ihre Bedingungen nicht ändern.
Die haben marodierenden Orks in Mittelerde eine klare Absage erteilt. Die Orks sind keine Gesellschaft mit einer Art Kultur, sondern nur ein Produkt des Bösen und nur in der Lage Böses zu tun.
Fraktionen o.ö. kann es wie in WoW nunmal nicht geben.

Und die einzige Lösung die es da geben kann, ist die derzeitige MP Lösung mit abgetrennten Gebieten, die die Orks nicht verlassen können.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (16. November 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Und die einzige Lösung die es da geben kann, ist die derzeitige MP Lösung mit abgetrennten Gebieten, die die Orks nicht verlassen können.



Und eben diese Lösung (die ich persöhnlich sehr gut finde) könnte imho etwas verfeinert werden. Also mehr Gebiete wären da schon ein Anfang.


----------



## PAUL555 (16. November 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das man irgentwann mal ein monster von level 1 an leveln kann ich denke mir eher das es bald neue PvMP-Gebiete geben wird , vielleicht wird sogar Moria eins das ist ja immerhin von Orks und Trollen bevölkert.Eine neue Rasse fürs MP wird warscheinlich schon mit b12 kommen und das ist der ORK-SCHAMANE. Den hatten sie ja eigentlich schon für b10 angekündigt also hoff ich mal der kommt mit b12.
Ich glaub nich das es irgentwann mal ne neue Rasse(für die guten) geben wird....ich mein wir ham doch schon alle die es in Mittelerde gibt(Zwerge,Hobbits,Menschen und Elben) da würden mir jez spontan nur die Halbelben einfallen aber wenn man sichs mal genau überlegt wär das eigentlich sinnlos...
Das Maximallevel wird auf jeden fall mit dem 1. Add-on gehoben das wurde in einem Interview
von Turbine bestätigt. Hmm naja mehr Fällt mir im  Moment nich ein...Ich zock lieber nochn bisschen hdro^^
GUTE NACHT


----------



## Kerindor (17. November 2007)

Nun, MP Gebiete werden nur in Nicht Buchrelevanten Teilen entstehen können. Moria scheidet damit schonmal aus, da die Gefährten da nunmal auch durchmüssen. Höchstens ein abgetrennter Kerker wäre wohl möglich.

Und auch neue Rassen kann es nicht geben. Da ist die Buchvorlage strikt dagegen.


----------



## mantigore666 (17. November 2007)

ok, ich geb zu, rasse war etwas zu allgemein... 

aber es gibt schon noch andere "gute" rassen : die ents, die eidbrecher (ohne die die piraten nicht hätten aufgehalten werden können) - gut, beide rassen würde ich nicht SPIELEN wollen <g>
und da gibts natürlich auch noch die verschiedenen stämme 
3 von den elben, 8 von den menschen... und da reden wir nur von den guten.

es ist mir im grunde egal, ob sie die stämme komplett neu einfügen oder als "charaktermerkmale" bei der erstellung berücksichtigen, nur hätte ich in letzterem falle gerne noch ein paar slots um neuen chars zu erstellen <g>

man mag mich als erbsenzähler hinstellen, aber für mich sind afrikaner, chinesen, indianer und "kaukasier" schon unterschiedlich, auch wenn wir alle menschen sind  :-)


----------



## KennyKiller (17. November 2007)

Es gibt da noch solche Barbaren, die in Shclahct um Mittelerde eigentlich für die Orks gekämpft haben, die sich doch dann den Guten annschliesen könnten und geheime Infortmationen bringen könnten, das wäre auch eine Rasse die mir spontan einfällt


----------



## Ascían (17. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch solche Barbaren, die in Shclahct um Mittelerde eigentlich für die Orks gekämpft haben, die sich doch dann den Guten annschliesen könnten und geheime Infortmationen bringen könnten, das wäre auch eine Rasse die mir spontan einfällt



Du meinst die Haradrim - diese sind wiederum aber ebenfalls Menschen, nur halt ein anderes Volk als die aus Thal etc.. also nix mit neue Rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2007)

Warum versteift ihr euch so auf's MP und auf neue Rassen und Pferde? Klingt ein ewnig nach "da fehlt noch was, was es in WoW nämlich gab". Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen, welche neue rasse es da geben sollte. Und: Wo sollen denn bitte all die Quests für's MP herkommen? Orks hauen kaputt und zerstören den wald, fertig. Soll halb Mittelerde für die Bösen reserviert werden?   Wenn ihr schon für's MP was neues wollt, dann doch zum beispiel neue charaktersorten. Wie wäre es mit untoten (dazu bräuchte man eine neue karte, ja, in die ettenöden passen die nicht)?

Neue Gebiete sind von der Handlung ja relativ vorgegeben. Ein bisschen. Neue Klasse? ...Also ich habe mir viel mühe gegeben, kann mir aber nichts vorstellen, was bei den bestehenden klassen fehlt. Ein Zwergenmagier, der ja schonmal angedacht wurde, klingt für mich unwahrscheinlich, weil es auf  nur eine rasse beschränkt wäre.... und weil das, was ich mir für ihn vorstellen könnte, zu kundiger-artig wäre.


----------



## mantigore666 (17. November 2007)

also ich wünsche mir neue rassen und pferde, weil turbine mal erwähnt hatte, das sie für locker 5 jahre ideen für inhalte hätten... nun, das wär klasse und wenn es weiterhin so interessant bleibt, bleibe ich auch gerne so lange dabei - nur kann ich bis dahin meinen barden und sicherlich auch die hälfte meiner twinks nicht mehr sehen <g>  
und es wird sich sicher in irgendeiner "ecke" der bücher noch was finden, was man zur klasse machen kann

geht man davon aus, welche klassen "fehlen", also welche man unbedingt braucht, dann würde EIN kämpfer mit ein bissl heilfähigkeit durchaus für jedes fantasyspiel ausreichen, aber das wär schon ein bissl langweilig.

und warum nur EIN pferd ? schau dich mal im rl um, vergleich mal haflinger, araber und ponys miteinander : unterschiedliche statur, unterschiedliche geschwindigkeit, unterschiedliche verwendung. sicher, wenn ich nur ein "mount" benötige, damit ich anderen schneller das erz wegfarmen kann, dann reicht mir naürlich eins, das braucht dann aber auch weder ne farbe, noch ein spezielles aussehen <fg>

stell dir einfach mal das andere extrem vor, ein spiel, das keine gestaltungsmöglichkeiten des charakters hat und das nur EINEN mob hat, den aber über eine riesige welt verstreut....  und dann frag dich mal selbst, wie lange du so ein spiel spielen würdest  ;-)

die WÜNSCHE, die ich geäussert habe, bezogen sich auf das bezahlte addon, das wohl frühestens mitte nächsten jahres kommen wird, wenn nicht gar erst gegen ende.


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Wer auf PvP steht soll GW Factions spielen. Kostet nicht mal monatliche Gebühren.
> Ich kann PvP auch nichts abgewinnen und mir kanns ruhig gestohlen bleiben.



PvP ist eigentlich auch ein nicht unwichtiges Element fürs Rollenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (17. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP ist eigentlich auch ein nicht unwichtiges Element fürs Rollenspiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sorry das ich widerspreche (obwohl ich das schon gerne mache <g>), aber das hiesse, das ettliche gute solo-rollenspiele keine wären, weils da nun mal kein pvp gibt ;-) und es gibt auch gute rp´s, die statt auf ein gegeneinander auf ein miteinander setzen (z.b. neverwinter nights).

sicherlich gibt es viele spieler, die pvp wollen und sonst auch nichts spielen (einen kommentar darüber verkneif ich mir jetzt, wär zu subjektiv...), jeder soll auch spielen, was er will, nur will ich und wohl auch andere spieler, kein oder nur abgeschwächtes pvp spielen und da nehm ich mir auch das recht, spielen zu dürfen, was ich will <g>

und nur vorbeugend, sollte jetzt der vergleich mit dem rl und sport und dem "messen mit den anderen" kommen, einige der grössten erfolge wurden ohne "menschliche gegner" errungen, als beispiel sollte nur mal eine bergbesteigung dienen <g>


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2007)

Solo Rollenspiele gehn für mich mehr in Richtung Adventures. Mit wem RPst Du denn in einem Solo Rollenspiel? Mit den NPCs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also vorgefertigte Quests abarbeiten hat für mich eh absolut nichts mit RP zu tun.

Klar, Du kannst mit deinen Freunden zusammen ne Party machen gegen NPCs kämpfen und untereinander RP betreiben, aber hast Du mal ein Spiel gespielt wo Du es auch entsprechend mit menschlichen Gegenspielern zu tun hattest?

Ich sage nicht dass PvP essenziell ist für RP, aber es kann das Rp athmosphärisch und in den Möglichkeiten sehr erweitern. Wer es als reine Kiddy-Bespassung abtut erkennt das Potential nicht.


Wir haben in Ultima Online z.B. oft Quests veranstaltet wo Spieler als gegenspieler involviert waren und auch das normale Spielgefühl war wesentlich reichhaltiger.


Hier z.B. unsere Piratengruppe die die helden erwartet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (17. November 2007)

Das mit den neuen Prerden kann ich ja nochverstehen, aber neue Rassen? Mehr als Mensch, Elb, Zwerg und Hobbit ist bei Hdro einfach nicht drin. Man kann Haradrim und Rohirrim nicht wirklich als eigenständige Rasse sehen.
Freieres PvP wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach nicht mehr zu balancen.


----------



## KennyKiller (17. November 2007)

Also ich würd mir so ne Klasse wünschen wie in WoW der Magier, denn der Kundige ist ja eher ein Schamane mit Begleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uner (18. November 2007)

Moria   und Lorien wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit..doch es fehlt noch so viel anderes.  Düsterwald  mit den Waldelben, Der einsame Berg  etc.. ich tippe eher da drauf.Allein die Gebietserweiterung durch den Wald wäre wohl so groß wie die der bisherigen Bücher zusammen


Es kommt wohl drauf an wie schnell man die Geschichte der Gemeinschaft vorantreiben möchte....


----------



## Kerindor (18. November 2007)

An den Klassen und Rassen wird sich da nichts ändern. Da setzen die Bücher klare Grenzen was den Handlungsspielraum von Turbine betrifft. Es gibt Elben, Zwerge, Menschen und Hobbits, mehr nicht. Ebenso kann es keine Magier wie in WoW geben, da es in Mittelerde nunmal keine Magier gibt. 

Und nein Tikume, ich sehe PvP nicht als Kiddie bespassung. Aber man sollte die negativen Seiten auch nicht verkennen. Ein solcher Wettkampf provoziert auch immer die schlechtesten menschlichen Seiten, wie so mancher WoWler es sicherlich schon zu spüren bekommen hat.
In reinem PvE ist die Gefahr weitaus geringer, da jeder für gemeinsames Handeln belohnt wird.

Und für mich muss ich sagen, das ich bis jetzt genug RP hatte, sei es in Helegrod oder bei Feierlichkeiten in manchen Sippenhäusern.

Ich komm aus dem Battlefield Bereich und ich muss sagen das ich den PvP Wettkampf echt nicht vermisse und das miteinander in Lotro geniesse.


----------



## mantigore666 (18. November 2007)

ja, so seh ich es auch...  ich hab übrigens lange zeit black hawk down gespielt, da war das "pvp" auch irgendwie sinnvoll - klar, gab ja auch nix anderes <g>  alle waren gleich ausgerüstet, je nach ihrer klasse
in wow dann wars genau anders, lvl 19 übertwinks, komplett lila ausgestattet und dahinter joystickakrobaten, die nicht mal wissen, was sich hinter dem kürzel rp verbirgt...  aber natürlich das pvp "rulen"...  oder aber highlevel-spieler, die stundenlang lowlevel corpscampen
pvp ok, wos passt und für wens passt...  aber wenn das "essenziel" wäre, würd ich lieber wieder solospiele spielen  ;-)

magier gibts in hdr schon, ebenso magische wesen allgemein...  nur sind sie halt nur wenige und daher in hdro nicht zu spielen, finde ich auch soweit ganz gut.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. November 2007)

> Ebenso kann es keine Magier wie in WoW geben, da es in Mittelerde nunmal keine Magier gibt.


Es gibt einige Magier : Gandalf, Saruman.. nur um dei wichtigsten zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Warum wollt ihr denn die Klasse nicht?, das wär doch mal was!, die Waldelfen wurden ja auch erwähnt aber ob die wirklich zu den Guten gehören , im Hobbit haben sie die Zwerge und den Hobbit gefangen genommen, warum weis ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uner (18. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Magier : Gandalf, Saruman.. nur um dei wichtigsten zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Das sind Elben und keine Elfen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Sicher sind die Waldelben gut, Legeolas z.B. ist einer von ihnen...... Die Waldelben wachten auch lange über Gollum nachdem  Gandalf und Aragon  ihn endlich eingefangen hatten. Leider ist er ihnen dann entkommen....


3. Zauberer gab es eben nur 5 in Mittelerde.    Saruman der Weiße,   Radagast der Braune,  Gandalf der Graue,  Alatar der Blaue und  Pallando .  Dies waren Maiar die von Valar auf Mittelerde geshickt wurden um den freinen Völkern zur seite zu stehen.  Die 5 sind auch als Istari bekant. Sie mußten sich verpflichten in menschlicher Gestalt zu wandeln und nicht zu offenbaren wer sie wirklich sind, auch, daß sie ihre Macht nur im äußersten Notfall und auch dann so wenig wie möglich einsetzen durften.
Also ist da nun wirklich kein Platz für eine Magier klasse...


----------



## AntoniusPius (18. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Magier : Gandalf, Saruman.. nur um dei wichtigsten zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




War das jetzt ein Scherz?

Es gab 5 Istari von denen gerade mal 3 sich um das Geschehen im Westen von Mittelerde gekümmert haben.

Waldelben sind ja wirklich der inbegriff des Bösen^^. 
Deshalb haben sie ja auch Bei der Schlacht der 5 Armeen gegen die Orks und Wargs gekämpft, Ihren Prinzen ( Legolas ) nach Bruchtal geschickt und im Ringkrieg und am Ende des zweiten Zeitalters Seite an Seite mit Isildur, Elrond, Elendil und co gekämpft.


----------



## Frigobert (18. November 2007)

Ich denke mal, wir brauchen jedenfalls keine Angst zu haben, daß in Rohan ein Raumschiff abstürzt und uns blauhäutige, gehörnte und auf Hufen laufende Aliens als neue spielbare Rasse angekündigt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magier sind, wie in den Postings über mir schon erwähnt wird, als neue Klasse vollkommen indiskutabel. Selbst der Kundige zaubert für meinen Geschmack schon ein wenig zu viel, aber damit kann ich noch leben. Neue Klassen an sich könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, wie z.B. einen Feldscher (so wurden früher mal die Feldärzte genannt) als reine Heilerklasse. Der Barde wurde ja mit dem letzten Patch mehr zu einem Einzelkämpfer hochgepusht, der zwar in Gruppen immer noch heilen muß, aber eigentlich viel lieber mit auf die Mobs einprügeln würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> An den Klassen und Rassen wird sich da nichts ändern. Da setzen die Bücher klare Grenzen was den Handlungsspielraum von Turbine betrifft. Es gibt Elben, Zwerge, Menschen und Hobbits, mehr nicht. Ebenso kann es keine Magier wie in WoW geben, da es in Mittelerde nunmal keine Magier gibt.



Natürlich, es ist auch immer eine Frage wie man es bringt. Die Lösung "nun stellen wir PvP einfach mal für alle an", wie es meistens gemacht wird ist sicherlich die dümmste.

In UO war es z.B. so dass die RP Gilden untereinander einfach Guildwar hatten um Interaktionen wie Kampf oder Diebstahl zu ermöglichen.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. November 2007)

Da fühlen sich manche wohl wieder besonders Schlau, lest den Hobbit, dann wisst ihr was die gemacht haben! Auserdem gibt es ja auch verschiedene Waldelben, und nur weil es nur 5Magier gab, na und, von Kundigen oder Barden, also wleche wo kämpfen ist schonmal nie die Rede in HDR gewesen, auserdem gäbe es noh sowas wie Druiden, es gib so einen der verwandelt sich nachts in einen Bären, und wohnt in ner Hütte mir viel Tieren... Und wie die Entwickler auch schon gesagt haben, haben sie manche Monster erfunden...


----------



## DarkSaph (18. November 2007)

Moria kann ich mir ehr als Raid-Instanz vorstellen. Ich denke ehr, dass Rohan hinzukommt.


----------



## AntoniusPius (18. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Da fühlen sich manche wohl wieder besonders Schlau, lest den Hobbit, dann wisst ihr was die gemacht haben! Auserdem gibt es ja auch verschiedene Waldelben, und nur weil es nur 5Magier gab, na und, von Kundigen oder Barden, also wleche wo kämpfen ist schonmal nie die Rede in HDR gewesen, auserdem gäbe es noh sowas wie Druiden, es gib so einen der verwandelt sich nachts in einen Bären, und wohnt in ner Hütte mir viel Tieren... Und wie die Entwickler auch schon gesagt haben, haben sie manche Monster erfunden...




Ja sie haben einige kleine und unwichtige Monster erfunden. Eine spielbare Rasse ist da aber was ganz anderes.

Man kriegt den Eindruck, dass du zweifelhaft Lotro zu WoW 2 werden zu lassen (Böse Elben, Verwandlungsfähigkeiten...)

"es gib so EINEN der verwandelt sich nachts in einen Bären, und wohnt in ner Hütte mir viel Tieren" 

Ja und sein Nachkomme wäre ein perfekter Questgeber, aber daraus eine neue Spielbare Rasse zu machen wär ein bisschen fragwürdig.

Ausserdem soll sich Turbine erstmal um neuen High End Content kümmern, bevor sie neue Klassen und Rassen, die sowieso von der Mehrheit der Community nicht gewollt werden, entwickeln.


----------



## Kerindor (18. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> In UO war es z.B. so dass die RP Gilden untereinander einfach Guildwar hatten um Interaktionen wie Kampf oder Diebstahl zu ermöglichen.



Eben das ist aber in Lotro auch nicht möglich. Es gibt nur die gute Seite und die böse Seite. Die guten Kämpfen zusammen gegen das Böse, aber niemals untereinander.



DarkSaph schrieb:


> Moria kann ich mir ehr als Raid-Instanz vorstellen. Ich denke ehr, dass Rohan hinzukommt.



Moria ist ein wenig zu groß für eine Raid Instanz. ^^ Die Zwerge haben da einen Gebirgszug untergraben und nicht nur so eine kleine Höhle wie Thorins Halle.



Doimli schrieb:


> Auserdem gibt es ja auch verschiedene Waldelben, und nur weil es nur 5Magier gab, na und, von Kundigen oder Barden, also wleche wo kämpfen ist schonmal nie die Rede in HDR gewesen, auserdem gäbe es noh sowas wie Druiden, es gib so einen der verwandelt sich nachts in einen Bären, und wohnt in ner Hütte mir viel Tieren... Und wie die Entwickler auch schon gesagt haben, haben sie manche Monster erfunden...



Elb ist Elb und Alle auf der Seite der Guten und gegen Sauron.
Die Istari sind niedere Götter und nicht nur Magier. Macht es Sinn Spielern die Macht von Göttern zu geben?
Schlüsselfiguren von Mittelerde sind nicht spielbar, daran gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
Das gilt auch für deinen "Druiden".

Man darf nicht vergessen das die Tolkien Gesellschaft darüber wacht was in Lotro passiert. Sollten die den Eindruck gewinnen das Turbine das Wesen von Mittelerde verletzt, kann Codemasters einpacken.


----------



## AntoniusPius (18. November 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Eben das ist aber in Lotro auch nicht möglich. Es gibt nur die gute Seite und die böse Seite. Die guten Kämpfen zusammen gegen das Böse, aber niemals untereinander.
> Moria ist ein wenig zu groß für eine Raid Instanz. ^^ Die Zwerge haben da einen Gebirgszug untergraben und nicht nur so eine kleine Höhle wie Thorins Halle.
> Elb ist Elb und Alle auf der Seite der Guten und gegen Sauron.
> Die Istari sind niedere Götter und nicht nur Magier. Macht es Sinn Spielern die Macht von Göttern zu geben?
> ...



/signed

Tolkien hat nunmal eine der Klischeehaftesten Gut-Böse Definitionen im Genre. Wem das nicht passt, kann n anderes Game spielen.

Moria stell ich mir als in mehrere Teile unterteilt vor: 
zwei Raidinstanzen
ein PvMp Gebiet
eine Storyinstanz ( Bei ner Cutszene sieht man dann  ja vllt in der Ferne die Gefährten vorbeilaufen... )
ein Public Dungeon

Bei Moria sollte man auch mit verschiedenen Ebenen arbeiten um diese Gebiete unterbringen zu können.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. November 2007)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Ja sie haben einige kleine und unwichtige Monster erfunden. Eine spielbare Rasse ist da aber was ganz anderes.
> 
> Man kriegt den Eindruck, dass du zweifelhaft Lotro zu WoW 2 werden zu lassen (Böse Elben, Verwandlungsfähigkeiten...)
> 
> ...


Nur so, Ich kenne HDR schon viel länger als WoW, und ich wusste von dem Spiel schon, glaube mind. 2Jahre, war Ich auf der Seite davon, und da hab ich noch lang nichts von WoW gewusst!, nur um das klar zu stellen...


----------



## AntoniusPius (18. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Nur so, Ich kenne HDR schon viel länger als WoW, und ich wusste von dem Spiel schon, glaube mind. 2Jahre, war Ich auf der Seite davon, und da hab ich noch lang nichts von WoW gewusst!, nur um das klar zu stellen...



Entschuldigung für WoW 2. Für mich kam es halt so rüber^^.


----------



## Efgrib (19. November 2007)

ich weiss nicht warum da so spekuliert wird, die bücher geben doch ziemlich genau vor, wie sich das spiel weiterentwickeln wird, das grundspiel geht etwa bis zur hälfte des 1. buches, das 1. addon wird also wohl die 2. hälfte des 1. buches enthalten, also mal ins buch schauen und voila man weiss welche gebiete dazukommen....


----------



## AntoniusPius (19. November 2007)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht warum da so spekuliert wird, die bücher geben doch ziemlich genau vor, wie sich das spiel weiterentwickeln wird, das grundspiel geht etwa bis zur hälfte des 1. buches, das 1. addon wird also wohl die 2. hälfte des 1. buches enthalten, also mal ins buch schauen und voila man weiss welche gebiete dazukommen....



Die Frage ist nur ob sie strickt dem Buch folgen oder die eigentlich genauso erwarteten Gebiete des Hobbits hinzufügen. Zur Zeit ist eigentlich beides gleich wahrscheinlich, aber da sie ja das Nebelgebirge so schön erweitert haben (Goblin Town!!) tendier ich eher zu den Gebieten des Hobbits.


----------



## maggus (19. November 2007)

Mir wäre Rhovanion auch lieber, ich will endlich den Düsterwald sehen, und vor allem das Schloss vom Elbenkönig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (19. November 2007)

Also ich finde es grade gut, dass Turbine nicht strickt am Buch entlang vorgeht sondern sich Freiheiten rausnimmt. Und auch die Tolkien-Gesellschaft lässt den kreativen Gedanken bei Turbine sicherlich Möglichkeiten; solange es eben stimmig bleibt. Tolkien hat ja Vieles auch gar nicht beschrieben und so strikt ist die Welt nicht in Gut und Böse unterteilt. Es gibt korrupte Menschen, korrupte Zwerge und eben auch korrupte Elben (siehe Silmarilion) und ausserdem sind die Bösen doch Meister der Verführung - da kann mal schnell jemand Sauron dienen, ohne es zu merken.

Ich persönlich rechne fest mit der "Sechstelung" ergo wird das nächte AddOn sowohl Moria als auch Lothlorien und alles drumherum bringen - reine Spekulation meinerseits, Turbine als auch Codemasters verraten kein Sterbenswörtchen bisher. "Sechstelung" bezogen auf Bücher & Filme, wir befinden uns derzeit im 1. Teil des 1. Buches; die Gefährten sind in Bruchtal - weiterziehen heisst dann für mich -> Die Gefährten sind in Lorien bzw. kurz dahinter. Damit endet Buch 1. Buch 2, erster Teil wäre also Rohan und 2. Isengart, eben die Zwei Türme. Da könnte ich mir erstmals eine 100% spielbare böse Rasse vorstellen. Wenn nicht da, dann doch spätestens in den 3. Büchern, die dann vom Konflikt Mordor <-> Gondor geprägt sind. 
Aber bis dahin rechne ich mit soviel PvP-Gebieten und soviel MP-Inhalt, dass es eh kaum noch auffallen wird, dass etwas "fehlt". Schon jetzt kann ich soviel Zeit in Monsterpflege investieren...

Naja, ich freue mich und finds super, dass Turbine seinem Namen keine Ehre macht und sich eher langsam dreht, mehr Zeit zum genießen und fröhlichem Spekulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FloZwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avangus (20. November 2007)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Also ich finde es grade gut, dass Turbine nicht strickt am Buch entlang vorgeht sondern sich Freiheiten rausnimmt. Und auch die Tolkien-Gesellschaft lässt den kreativen Gedanken bei Turbine sicherlich Möglichkeiten; solange es eben stimmig bleibt. Tolkien hat ja Vieles auch gar nicht beschrieben und so strikt ist die Welt nicht in Gut und Böse unterteilt. Es gibt korrupte Menschen, korrupte Zwerge und eben auch korrupte Elben (siehe Silmarilion) und ausserdem sind die Bösen doch Meister der Verführung - da kann mal schnell jemand Sauron dienen, ohne es zu merken.
> 
> Ich persönlich rechne fest mit der "Sechstelung" ergo wird das nächte AddOn sowohl Moria als auch Lothlorien und alles drumherum bringen - reine Spekulation meinerseits, Turbine als auch Codemasters verraten kein Sterbenswörtchen bisher. "Sechstelung" bezogen auf Bücher & Filme, wir befinden uns derzeit im 1. Teil des 1. Buches; die Gefährten sind in Bruchtal - weiterziehen heisst dann für mich -> Die Gefährten sind in Lorien bzw. kurz dahinter. Damit endet Buch 1. Buch 2, erster Teil wäre also Rohan und 2. Isengart, eben die Zwei Türme. Da könnte ich mir erstmals eine 100% spielbare böse Rasse vorstellen. Wenn nicht da, dann doch spätestens in den 3. Büchern, die dann vom Konflikt Mordor <-> Gondor geprägt sind.
> Aber bis dahin rechne ich mit soviel PvP-Gebieten und soviel MP-Inhalt, dass es eh kaum noch auffallen wird, dass etwas "fehlt". Schon jetzt kann ich soviel Zeit in Monsterpflege investieren...
> ...




Dabei ist aber zu bedenken, dass die Unterteilung des Romans anders ist als die der Filmtrilogie:

Band Nr. 1 der Roman-Trilogie besteht aus zwei Büchern: Buch Nr 1 und 2. Das Buch Nr. 1 ist fängt mit Bilbos Abschiedsfest an und endet mit Frodos Flucht zur Furt.  Das zweite Buch beginnt in Bruchtal und endet mit Boromirs Tod.

Band Nr. 2 besteht aus den beiden Büchern Nr. 3 und 4. Buch Nr. 3 fängt nach Boromirs Tod an und endet mit Sarumans Niedergang. Es behandelt die Geschichte von Aragorn, Legolas und Gimli. Das Buch Nr. 4 behandelt das Schicksal von Frodo und Sam. Es beginnt mit ihrer Trennung von der Ringgemeinschaft und endet als Orks Frodo gefangen nehmen.

Der letzte Teil der Trilogie besteht aus den zwei Büchern Nr. 5 und 6. Das Buch Nr. 5 fängt mit Gandalfs und Pippins Ankunft in Minas Tirith an und endet mit der Schlacht vor dem Schwarzen Tor. Das sechste Buch beginnt mit Frodos Befreiung durch Sam und endet an Grauen Anfurten.


----------



## Arthros (19. März 2008)

Also ich glaub Turbin macht das schon .ICh denke Rohan wird ehr mit nem  Content patch oder dem 2. Add on kommt . Ich persönlich warte immer noch auf Gondor aber daß dauert wohl noch ein bissel . 

              mfg Fynn


----------



## Der Bibliothekar (19. März 2008)

Also betreffend Beorn (der obengenannte Bärenmann):
Im Herrn der Ringe (in Bruchtal) wird erwähnt, dass dessen Nachkommen, die Beorninger einen Pass über das Nebelgebirge freihalten und Zölle kassieren. 
(und Cram, dieses geschmackslose Zwiebackzeugs produzieren)
Es sind also auf alle fälle mehr als nur einer, auch wenn es im endeffekt wohl nur großgewachsene Menschen sein dürften.


----------



## Montoliou (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte das gleiche schon in den anderen Thread gepostet. Wollte meine Gedanken als ich die Eckpunkte der 1. Erweiterung gesehen habe aber auch hier mal zur Diskussion stellen. :-)

Ich musste bei Warden und persönlichen Waffen gleich an Dark Age of Camelot denken.
Dort wurden die Waffen Artefakte genannt und wurden mit der Erweiterung Trials of Atlantis eingeführt. Diese hat bei der DAOC Community leider keinen sooo sehr guten Ruf. Eigentlich ist sogar soviel falsch gemacht worden, daß im nachhinein alles korrigiert werden musste. Die Artefakte waren viel zu mächtig und da es in DAOC keine Instanzen gab, viel zu schwer zu bekommen. Ich hoffe ehrlich das Turbine gut analysiert welche Fehler schon gemacht wurden und diese dann vermeidet.

Ein Problem hat HDRO ja schonmal nicht. Bei DAOC ist das Endgame komplett durch das genialste RVR/PVP was ich bisher je in einem MMoRPG gesehen habe bestimmt. Dadurch ist die Einführung solcher Artefakte natürlich Gift für das Balancing gewesen. Diesen Fehler kann Turbine also schonmal nicht machen. Dazu kommt, daß die Art wie in HDRO Instanzierte Gebiete eingesetzt werden unheimlich gut gelöst ist. Wer ein Artefakt haben möchte wird sich also evtl. eine Gruppe suchen müssen, die Quest starten und los gehts. Bei DAOC musste man neben bestimmten Schriftrollen, ähnlich den Seiten für die Legendären Traits, einem bestimmtem Mob sein Artefakt abnehmen. Dieser hatte das Artefakt nur einmal bei sich (schlecht wenn man 16 Leute brauchte und es alle haben wollten) und die Respawnzeit lag teilweise bei 48h.

Die beiden neuen klassen kommen unter fast gleichem Namen auch so in DAOC vor.
Der Warden (Hüter) ist im Reich Hibernia(heutiges Irland mit Elfen und Kobolden etc.) eine Art Heilbufftank der sich vor allem durch die Fähigkeit auszeichnete die ganze Gruppe mit einer Art Schutzschild(Bubble) zu umgeben die alle 6 Sekunden einen Schlag abfing. Dazu konnte er große Schilde tragen ein wenig Heilen und war ein durchschnittlich guter Buffer. Der typische Hybride eben.

Der Runemaster(Runenmeister) ist im Reiche Midgard(Wikinger,Trolle und Zwerge etc.) angesiedelt. Dieser war die definitive Artillerie der Midgardischen Truppen. Er ist im Nahkampf ein einziges Opfer gewesen. Mit Geleitschutz aber eine abscheuliche Kampfmaschine. Seine Zaubersprüche und Flüche reichten sehr weit und waren nicht nur für Einzelspieler sondern auch für ganze Gruppen verheerend.

Vielleicht hat Turbine ja ein bisken gespickt. dunno.gif Die Wahl der Namen lässt zumindest darauf schließen.

Hört sich auf jeden Fall alles seeeeeeeehr spannend an und ich froi mich drauf.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Brennus Magtus (19. März 2008)

Also ich finde es am besten so wie es jetzt ist mit dem abgetrennten PvP gebiet!
mit dem Addon kommt auf jeden Minen von Moria
und der Wald dahinter mit Lorien und so.
Neue Mounts kann ich mir höchstens Rohan Pferde vorstellen
und wenn irgendwann Flugmounts kommen würden
dann die Adler!
aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
als neues PvP gebiet kann ich mir Moria(das ja riesig ist)
teilweise vorstellen also die unteren Ebenen von den Minen aber Oben sind dann Instanzen für die epische Questreihe bzw normale wie GA
oder so.
Die epische Questreihe führt einen dann anfangs nach  Moria und danach nach Lorien wo die Gefährten ja wieder station aufschlagen
und Rohan wird entweder teilweise direkt und nachher den rest dazu gepatcht oder erst viel später kommen!
dort könnte ich mir auch ein PvP gebiet vorstellen
und Gondor+Mordor wird dann das 2.addon^^

mfg,
Brennus Magtus @Morthond


----------



## Dargrimm (19. März 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Turbine ja ein bisken gespickt. dunno.gif Die Wahl der Namen lässt zumindest darauf schließen.
> 
> Hört sich auf jeden Fall alles seeeeeeeehr spannend an und ich froi mich drauf.
> 
> ...



Die haben nicht nur gespickt, denn bei Turbine arbeitet jetzt einer der verantwortlichen von DAOC. Daher sind solche Sachen wie Binge Fror (Darkness Falls) ja schon in HdRO zu bestaunen. Ich habe DAOc seinerzeit nur kurz gespielt, ein paar Monate, deshalb find ich deine Ausführungen grade extrem spannend, besonders im Bezug auf die Klassen. 

Ich freu mich schon drauf, was uns erwartet. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. März 2008)

Könnten wir uns nicht mal für eines entscheiden? Erst macht der Flo meinen Thread nach, und jetzt betreibt ihr hier auch noch Thread-nekromantie.


----------



## Kerindor (19. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Könnten wir uns nicht mal für eines entscheiden? Erst macht der Flo meinen Thread nach, und jetzt betreibt ihr hier auch noch Thread-nekromantie.



Nana, nicht aufregen.

Hier was zur Entspannung für dich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exogen (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleilo, jetz ham wir hier schon den 3. thread, das macht bestimmt turbine und codemasters ordentlich druck... die bringens wegen euch bestimmt schon morgen raus 

-.-


----------



## Vetaro (19. März 2008)

Moment mal. Ich hab doch gar keine Pickel.

Und Exogen hat noch nichtmal nen einzigen Beitrag gelesen.

Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal machen, hilft bestimmt super. Ich versuch's mal:


"Hallo also ich finde im ersetn add on sollte gondor kommen weil da will ich unbedingt mall hin mit meinen charakter und minas tirit besuchen das wird bestimt geil so groß wie die schon bree gemacht haben und das level cap sollen die nich hoch machen weil sons lohnt sich ja spalte gehen gar nicht mehr

so tschau man sieht sich villeicht mal
mfg vetaro"

Ja, sehr erfrischend. Danke, das Bild hat mir auch geholfen, ich hab einen tieferen Sinn darin gefunden.


----------



## Kerindor (20. März 2008)

Ist doch erfreulich wenn damit deine Nachtruhe gesichert ist. In diesem Sinn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (20. März 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, soll das Addon im Herbst 2008 erscheinen und beinhaltet zwei neue Klassen, eine neue Höchststufe, ein neues Gebiet, neue Quests, neue Gegner und irgendwas soll man mit diversen Gegenständen anstellen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiebeTuX (20. März 2008)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, soll das Addon im Herbst 2008 erscheinen und beinhaltet zwei neue Klassen, eine neue Höchststufe, ein neues Gebiet, neue Quests, neue Gegner und irgendwas soll man mit diversen Gegenständen anstellen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wers noch nicht kennt...

http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml  klickt Euch da mal durch(Jear/Month) Vergesst aber nicht "*SPECULATET* EXPENSION SCHEDULE"


----------



## German Viking (20. März 2008)

Also ich spiele WoW und HdRo und ich denke, dass sie PvP auf bestimmte Gebiete (genau wie es jetzt ist) beschränkt lassen sollten.
Da man beim PvP keine Aggro-control braucht, sind sie Foren sonst nämlich wie bei WoW bald voll vom rumgeheule verschiedener Leute die meinen, dass die anderen Rassen ja total imba sind und man müsste die eigene Rasse beim nächsten Patch unbedingt stärker machen...
Genau das ist es, was WoW momentan stark zu schaffen macht. Jede Klasse kann bald fast alles.
Und das ist auch der Grund, weshalb HdRo zur Zeit starken Zulauf aus der WoW- Fraktion bekommt.


----------



## Montoliou (20. März 2008)

Hi,

beruhigt euch mal und kommt zum Thema zurück. 
Ich fände es aber auch besser wenn die Mods dafür sorgen das nur ein Thread zu diesem Thema geführt wird.

@Dargrimm: Ich wusste gar nicht das alte DAOCler nun bei HDRO sind? Weißt du wer? Weiß wer wohin Sterntaler gegangen ist? Naja aber du hast recht. Als ich von der Binge Fror gehört habe musste ich auch gleich an Darkness Falls denken. Die Mechanik ist ja nun wirklich fast die selbe. Eigentlich nicht dumm die guten Seiten von DAOC abzuschauen. So ist alles erpobt und kann durchdacht und auf HDRO zugeschnitten, eingebaut werden. Und es gab viele wirklich tolle Ideen in DAOC. Alleine das Chatsystem aus DAOC schlägt alles was ich bisher sonst gesehen habe. (HDRO ist aber nah dran) Übersichtlich und einfach. 

Bin mal gespannt was die noch übernehmen. ;-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Malakas (20. März 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Also Rhovanion wär echt mal geil. Ich würd gern den Einsamen Berg mal auskundschaften.
> 
> Nun zu den Tolkien Fans: Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel relativ viele Abonennten hat, die Hardcore Tolkien Fans sind. Die sind nämlich überhaupt nicht angetan von HdRO.
> 
> ...




warum das ? was stimmt den mit HDRO nicht. okay die Massstäbesind halt bissi falsch. Wenn man bedenkt das die Hobbits im ersten Teil paar Tage von Hobbingen(beutelsend) untwegs sind bis sie zu Tom kommen ^^ 

ich bin tolkien fanboy : ) und mir ist fast die Hose aufgegangen als ich das erste mal ins Gasthaus "zum grünen Drachen" gekommen bin : ) 

wenn es jetz in die Miene Morias gehen soll ist das für mich schon voll ausreichend : ) 
level cap auf 60 und 2 neue klassen(neue Rassen bringen eben nur neue Optik und deshalb eigentlich öde) und alles wird gut. 
Von einer neuen  Fraktion halt ich nix, als eigenständiges Spiel wäre es interessant. Leider gibt es nur wenige erzählungen über Orks.Die wenigen Geschichten über das Böse in Mittelerde beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf Morgoth und Sauron. Das sind aber halt nur einzelpersonen...


----------



## Norei (20. März 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Weiß wer wohin Sterntaler gegangen ist?


Wenn das der selbe ist, zu AoC. Hat also nur ein D verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (20. März 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Moria ist ein wenig zu groß für eine Raid Instanz. ^^ Die Zwerge haben da einen Gebirgszug untergraben und nicht nur so eine kleine Höhle wie Thorins Halle.


Ich hatte gerade die Vision einer riesigen Raid-Instanz mit 12-Monats ID. Da dürfen sich dann die Hardcore-Raider austoben. Und da man 3 Monate bis zum ersten Boss braucht, gibt es auch keine Guides von Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. März 2008)

Ich dachte, Sterntaler wäre der Satine von WAR geworden?

Edit @ Norei: Na toll. Wir spielen Freitag und Samstag (oder Sonntag) immer praktisch die ganze Spalte durch und haben dann fünf freie Tage. Und wie lange soll das dann dauern, bei 24 mitspielern in deiner Instanz? 3 Monate pro Boss, also vier Bosse.

Ein Jahr mal  vierundzwanzig spieler mal sechs Setteile durch vier Setteile pro jahresrun. Uiuiui. Sechsunddreissig Jahre für eine Ini, na da freuen sich die Leute bestimmt.


----------



## Norei (20. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> @ Norei: Na toll. Wir spielen Freitag und Samstag (oder Sonntag) immer praktisch die ganze Spalte durch und haben dann fünf freie Tage. Und wie lange soll das dann dauern, bei 24 mitspielern in deiner Instanz? 3 Monate pro Boss, also vier Bosse.
> 
> Ein Jahr mal  vierundzwanzig spieler mal sechs Setteile durch vier Setteile pro jahresrun. Uiuiui. Sechsunddreissig Jahre für eine Ini, na da freuen sich die Leute bestimmt.


Da beschwert sich dann jedenfalls keiner mehr über fehlenden Endgamecontent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Ini ist dann natürlich für 48 Spieler designt, um den Wiederspielwert zu erhöhen. Und wer einen vollen 48er Raid zusammenbekommt, kriegt schon mal einen neuen Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

